# Pin nocks vs G-nocks!



## Trentsheath (Apr 12, 2012)

I am looking into buying some carbon one arrows for FITA outdoor and do not know what type of nock to go with. I shot compound and at time there is four people on a target. What would you surgest for my nocks? I need honest opinions and any brands of pin nocks that people use.

Thanks, 
Trentsheath.


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

With C1 arrows G nocks go straight into the shaft ( actually a little lose so I used plumbers tape on the G nocks. This will offer no rear end protection from other arrows where with Pin nocks you will have protection. But again with pin nocks the system is more expensive ie nocks & pin adapters


----------



## Trentsheath (Apr 12, 2012)

Yeah but in the long run the pin nocks could save me money on split shafts.


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

Trentsheath said:


> Yeah but in the long run the pin nocks could save me money on split shafts.


This is very true as with my compound I used gnocks & unibushings. But with my recurve it dosent really matter as I group like a shot gun & never in the 10 LOL


----------



## Bean Burrito (Apr 20, 2011)

Pin nocks are effective, but be aware that any reasonable rear impact will bend the pin- it's not just a matter of replacing the nock, you also need to replace the pin. C1 are a fairly cheap and durable shaft so they may not save you much money.


----------



## Bucks (Jul 27, 2005)

if you use pin nocks, dont glue them in since you may need to change them anytime your arrow is hit. i made that mistake of not changing them on a 3D shoot and it took two targets to realize the nock was a bit off. press them in with a plastic grocery bag


----------



## Bean Burrito (Apr 20, 2011)

Bucks said:


> if you use pin nocks, dont glue them in since you may need to change them anytime your arrow is hit. i made that mistake of not changing them on a 3D shoot and it took two targets to realize the nock was a bit off. press them in with a plastic grocery bag


Low temp hot melt is a good choice for putting them in, comes out in some hot water or with a lighter.


----------



## ozarksbuckslaye (Jul 24, 2008)

Trentsheath said:


> Yeah but in the long run the pin nocks could save me money on split shafts.


If you run into problems hooding too many arrows that have G-Nocks installed then you're a total bad ass. It's not impossible to hood one but pretty dang close to it.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

T -

I use "G" nocks for the same reasons Bean mentioned. Most people won't notice a bent pin until an arrow starts repeatedly missing it's mark...

Viper1 out.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I'd suggest pins for the durability, but also get yourself one of those Zenith pin-straightening tools and check your pins every time you break off a nock. Affordable tool - you can order straight from the Zenith website.


I like the Bohning nocks.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

I like using the G-pin nocks. So, both I guess lol I know using pins has saved me a few shafts, and I always check the back end when I pull them out.


----------



## shotime (Jan 6, 2012)

like pin nock,


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

Shooting compound I'm using the pins on mine. Have almost dead centered the pins a few times with nothin more than a groove in it where the point hit. Had to shave off some aluminum with the knife to get another nock on, but have t noticed those arrows grouping any different at 60 yards. I put a small drop of super glue on the pin bushing. Nothing crazy. The times that have busted the nock always hit hard enough to break the bond of the super glue and the bushing popped out enough to let me know it's loose. Just my experience with them. Love my c1's. Went with them because I didn't want to deal with someone pulling arrows and bending anything with an aluminum core.


----------



## Trentsheath (Apr 12, 2012)

wolfman_73 said:


> Love my c1's. Went with them because I didn't want to deal with someone pulling arrows and bending anything with an aluminum core.


To right, hate aluminium and A/C/C shafts for the fear I will pull them and it comes out like a banana.


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

aluminium core arrows will no more bend than a full carbon.

pins are the go, as is the Zenith tool Stash mentioned. I can't be bothered straightening, but it tells you if they are bent and you need to toss them. if you are going through more than a few cents in pins then you have other problems.


----------



## Greg Bouras (Nov 17, 2006)

Pins with the bulldog collar to protect a Nano pro investment. Not familiar with the carbon shaft one investment $$. I don't recommend reworking pin nocks after impact event at the expense of dry firing. Burrs on pins lead to crack in nocks. Does no take much to crack a pin nock. Cracks in pin nocks lead to the bow making a loud sickening sound. 

Personally I use G nocks wherever I can.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

caspian said:


> aluminium core arrows will no more bend than a full carbon.


Seriously disagree, and have a bundle of assorted bent ACEs that will back me up on that.


----------



## DIV (Apr 12, 2012)

For compound I complete see the point of the pin nocks to protect your shafts...you guys destroy the middle 2 inches of the target...ouch! 
I'm a beginner recurver, so dangerously tight groups are not a problem at this stage, plus I need my arrows to be as light as possible.
Pin nocks decrease FOC and add weight to the arrow, 2 things I certainly don't need.


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

Stash said:


> Seriously disagree, and have a bundle of assorted bent ACEs that will back me up on that.


*shrug* never seen an alloy-carbon arrow bend yet without obvious damage to the carbon. as the saying goes, carbon arrows are either perfect or broken in half.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

caspian said:


> *shrug* never seen an alloy-carbon arrow bend yet without obvious damage to the carbon. as the saying goes, carbon arrows are either perfect or broken in half.


So, if *YOU *haven't seen it, it doesn't exist? Want me to mail you one? 

Seriously, though, yes in most cases the carbon will fail in a major A/C bend, but they can sometimes take a small bend.


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

not really. if you say it happens then it happens, and it would be expensive for you in any case. in a club of 200 active members, most of whom shoot A/C arrows, I haven't seen it though.


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

My ACCs were shot by me quite a bit, out of several different bows and the only one that ever took a set was the bare shaft that I bounced off the box when I was paper tuning.


----------

